
TechShop has not filed for chapter 7 – despite announcement saying they had - avs733
http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/columns/money/techshop-chandler-rescue-in-the-works/article_07ce63ce-d223-11e7-bf1c-5393e7d0159a.html
======
avs733
Key part of article:

>Initially, TechShop stated that it was filing for Chapter 7 bankruptcy and
published an email address for a trustee for concerned parties to contact.
However, the company has yet to actually file, Choi said at the meeting.

